# Cubase 10 : issue with audio load average



## revlam (Nov 16, 2019)

Hi,

I have an issue since about 1 week with Cubase 10.0. I have a "high" audio load average about 1/3 from the gauge + about 350% of CPU used by Cubase process, on fresh start after loading a small template (about 80 instruments tracks + 5 racks + 25 midi track + 10 audio inputs + 2 audio outputs). I'm using VCA faders for most of the tracks.

I'm using a 2018 MacBook Pro 15", CPU I9 2,6GHZ with 6 cores, 32GB, 1TO SSD, macOS Catalina + Scarlett 2i2 mk II

My VST setup :





I tried to :
- Remove all inserts
- Remove audio inputs

If I insert an Ozone 9 instance on Master the sound cracks and the latency go very high :-/

Do you have any suggestion to solve this issue ?


----------



## JamieLang (Nov 16, 2019)

The ozone thing will cause the same latency no matter the machine or config. Im sure others will attack the performance end—thats way more than I ever ask of my higher spec’d tower...but, i find it important to point that fundamental out. The crackling might stop with a fast enough CPU....the latency isnt an “error” or too little cpu time. Its a function of what that software does.


----------



## revlam (Nov 17, 2019)

Thank you for your answer, but I have a i9 with 6 cores for me it's a fast CPU no ? 
I did not have this issue 2 weeks ago with the same computer and the same template. I update this template every day, I must add something that cause the issue. The problem is the same without Ozone.

I must add that audio load is high without playing anything, Cubase is stopped


----------



## JamieLang (Nov 17, 2019)

Its theorestical—the point that there wont be a processor in the year 2040 that can remove the latency of Ozone. Specifically about that part of your problem. Does the reported latency part of the issue remain after removing lookahead plug ins like that?

Fwiw, what buffer are you using on that USB box? 

Open an old version of the template From backup. Fixed or the same? 

Take inventory of everything input enabled. Thats all going to go on the input buffer. I had, for example, left an Abbey Road Plates on a muted but inout enabled channel for some vocal recording the day previous....and my VI performance was garbage suddenly....because its trying to run that CPU suck of a reverb AND whatever VI on the input buffer.


----------

